# Alpine mda-w998j radio conversion and amber display conversion



## tate007 (May 9, 2011)

Please PM if you or someone you know can do the conversion, especially the radio. I realize that converters exist, but I want the radio tuner to work.


----------



## tate007 (May 9, 2011)

bump


----------



## tate007 (May 9, 2011)

bump


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow!!!!

I have never seen that deck before! So sweet!


----------

